# Microfex Worms?



## fishguy_1955 (Apr 5, 2006)

I recently came across some live cultures of 'Microfex' worms for sale on another site and would like to know more about them. What exactly are they and hows come I haven't heard of them before in years of fish keeping? If anyone has any info or links to share where I can learn more about this live food I would appreciate it. BTW Brand new here and really like what I see. The site looks great and the forums seem to have a level of maturity that is refreshing!

Paul P.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome. We need more grey hair around here. I, also am not familiar with microflex worms. If you find out more, please fill me in.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Genus- _Dero_

These are little pint-sized versions of blackworms, only oftentimes red. There seems to be some confusion about that.

They are difficult to culture & expensive, but by all accounts very very worth it.
Very teeny-tiny, they are good food for fry and other very small fish. Super-high protein content. 
Why haven't you heard of them? Well, don't feel bad; they're a fairly new discovery.

A number of sellers on Aquabid ( & here too! ) offer them at highly varying prices.


----------

